# Just attacked by a pit bull



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

I really need some advice on what to do next.

I took my dog out for a walk with my 3 and 4 year old kids to the neighborhood playground. My dog was on a leash and just laying on the ground by my feet. We didn't even notice this other dog approach until my daughter said "hey look at that doggie", and started to walk toward him. No owner around and I could just tell by looking this dog was not friendly. Before I could even say anything the dog lunged at us and grabbed onto my dog. My poor dog was just trying to run and shake the other dog off. After she got free the pit bull came after me and thankfully only got a mouth full of my pants but **** near ripped my jeans off my butt. My dog bit back and got it away from me. Finally after screaming for a few minutes the owner came outside and grabbed her dog. 
We went straight to the vet. No sutures thankfully, just puncture wounds. Sent home with bandages, antibiotics, and pain meds. 
Now I just filed a report with animal control and they said an officer would be contacting me soon. 
So my question is... what does my dog need now? I am so worried about her being reactive towards other dogs. She isn't currently enrolled in any classes with other dogs but Im think I should sign her up now. Any other specific training that would help?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad your family and dog is going to be OK, how scary!
I don't have much else to offer, other than just being very watchful of your dog when you both see a dog that looks similar in size and coloring to the dog that attacked you. And try to keep your emotions calm too. Maybe if you call your vet back, he/she will have some good advice.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Forget about classes, your dog was leashed and that is enough. You should call police for advice ( you should like to be compensated) and go now straight to the hospital to be cured for shock. If you wouldn't do that - the insident may repeat. Give your dog 3-4 valerian tablets to calm her down and plenty of water - dogs are very sensitive to even little blood loss.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

May take a bit of time to know if your dog was affected by this. Glad none of you were badly hurt and good on your dog for protecting you. 

I hope the owner of the other dog is held accountable.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you tell animal control you as well as your dog were attacked? AC takes it much more seriously if a person is attacked in public rather then dog on dog. Regarding your dog GSD have a very short memory about things like that, I'm pretty sure she will be fine. My 105 lb. GSD got into more then his share of dog fights and the next day he'd walk past a dog he fought and they just walk right by like nothing happened.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

The key is for you to try to keep calm when dealing with dogs in the future. A class may help both of you. There is no reason to assume that this isolated incident will cause generalized reactivity but it may. Your attitiude and comfort level are just as --if not more--important than the dogs.

What a scary thing to have happen! I hope that AC fines and investigates the pit's owner. I have owned pits for 13 years and feel that I have to be much more responsible with them because of the potential for dog aggression and public perception of the breed...so this makes me angry on multiple levels.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not worried about anything legally. I have a good attorney who will help us sue if they don't reimburse our dogs medical bills. I'm not going to go after them for anything more than the bills since we are all ok (though it was quite traumatizing for the kids) 
If the dog had left marks on me, that would be different.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

blehmannwa said:


> The key is for you to try to keep calm when dealing with dogs in the future. A class may help both of you. There is no reason to assume that this isolated incident will cause generalized reactivity but it may. Your attitiude and comfort level are just as --if not more--important than the dogs.
> 
> What a scary thing to have happen! I hope that AC fines and investigates the pit's owner. I have owned pits for 13 years and feel that I have to be much more responsible with them because of the potential for dog aggression and public perception of the breed...so this makes me angry on multiple levels.


Thanks, I know what you mean. I actually started crying when I had to tell animal control that it was a pit bull. Wish it would have been any other breed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> Forget about classes, your dog was leashed and that is enough. You should call police for advice ( you should like to be compensated) and go now straight to the hospital to be cured for shock. If you wouldn't do that - the insident may repeat. Give your dog 3-4 valerian tablets to calm her down and plenty of water - dogs are very sensitive to even little blood loss.


Forget classes? Maybe she should take her dog to a therapist? What does being on a leash have to do with the dog being possibly traumatized? What are the police going to do? It's now a civil matter. To the OP, I'm glad that everyone is okay, talk to animal control about how to go about compensation if you choose(you have every right). Take your dog out and about, enroll in classes if you can, and find stable dogs to be around.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank God it didn't go after your children.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

If the dog bit you, it's a police matter. I'd consider you're pants being pulled an attack because it went after you physically. Since AC was notified and a report was filed or will be filed with them, they have arrest and seizure authority if need be. Or at least most do. Depending on the municipality. I'd also go for a little more than medical bills. People only learn if they pay and pay hard. 
Your attorney should advise the damages you'd receive.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

really scary, glad everyone is o.k.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Classes would be a good idea. Good way to work with her around other dogs in a controlled environment. I agree with blehmannwa, she will feed off of your energy, if you are calm chances are she will be as well.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I hate these stories. I think people should petition to be allowed to carry 'bear spray.'

Why do innocent people and their dogs have to tolerate this stuff?!? 

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

What park in PDX was this? Just curious. We've been attacked so many times, and sadly, it's mostly been pit bulls as well. It seems like every Joe Shmoe owns one here in Portland, and does nothing to train them or keep them leashed and under control. I would own a pit in a heartbeat, but I'm too stuck on pointy-eared dogs! Ha.

I meant to add: based on my Nara's reactivity/dog aggression now, due to all of the attacks while she's been on leash and cannot flee -- only fight -- I have to remain SUPER VIGILANT for the signs of any dogs, leashed or not, nearby or coming at us. We haven't had an issue in a long time. I watch everything like a hawk now. I don't want Nara to get attacked, nor do I want her to attack first as a preemptive self-defense.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Around here that dog would have been waiting for the bus to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

My GSD was attacked by a pit bull at the dog park. It snapped at her lip and split it open 1/4". She is still incredibly sweet and loves other dogs. I continued to take her to that dog park like nothing happened. She was a little cautious at first but after a couple visits she was having tons of fun playing with other dogs again. I have noticed she doesn't like to play with pit bulls that much though and kind of just ignores them or keeps a distance. I don't know if she associates it with her bite or not though. 

If I were you I would act as if nothing happened. Keep her walking on the same schedule she was. Walk her tomorrow even. Classes around other dogs in a controlled environment might be a good idea too. Be sure to send that bill to the pit bulls owner. Or take her around other dog friends she has and let them have a good play session to get the scary attack out of her mind and know every dog isn't out to attack her. Dogs tend to adapt to situations easily. Human owners are another story though and dogs can pick up on that.

I'm glad you guys were okay. Definitely a scary situation and one of my worst fears since a lot of my neighbors have pit bulls. Everyone I see walking in my neighborhood carries a big stick for that reason but my hands are full enough walking two GSDs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

counter said:


> What park in PDX was this? Just curious. We've been attacked so many times, and sadly, it's mostly been pit bulls as well. It seems like every Joe Shmoe owns one here in Portland, and does nothing to train them or keep them leashed and under control. I would own a pit in a heartbeat, but I'm too stuck on pointy-eared dogs! Ha.
> 
> I meant to add: based on my Nara's reactivity/dog aggression now, due to all of the attacks while she's been on leash and cannot flee -- only fight -- I have to remain SUPER VIGILANT for the signs of any dogs, leashed or not, nearby or coming at us. We haven't had an issue in a long time. I watch everything like a hawk now. I don't want Nara to get attacked, nor do I want her to attack first as a preemptive self-defense.


We actually just moved to Troutdale so it wasn't a Portland city park. So sorry to hear about your attacks. We take Fritzie to an off leash dog park every couple days and she loves to play with other dogs. I just hope she doesn't develop a fear of other dogs. 
I'm not really interested in suing the dog owner. She told me before I left the park that she would willingly put her dog down, which tells me this was probably not the first incident. Anyway my husband dropped off the vet bill (which was surprisingly reasonable! Under $100 including her meds) and they already paid us. 
An interesting twist, they called police after I left and said that someone had opened their back gate and tried to break in. I don't know if it's true or not but I'm glad she was home. Middle of the day in a nice suburban neighborhood and I screamed for good five minutes before anyone came outside.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad you, your family and dog are ok. i would report the incident
to AC and the police. i would follow up on the report to make sure
it doesn't get lost in bureaucracy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're not allowed to carry bear spray or tear gas in Ontario?



Maxx said:


> I hate these stories.
> 
> >>>>> I think people should petition to be allowed to
> carry 'bear spray.'<<<<<
> ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

David Taggart said:


> Forget about classes, your dog was leashed and that is enough.


This is wrong. Your dog has suffered a EMOTIONAL as well as physical trauma and needs work on both issues. She has already been seen by a vet so now it's up to YOU to get her around FRIENDLY dogs so she will not become dog aggressive. I speak from experience.



> Give your dog 3-4 valerian tablets to calm her down ...


Please do NOT follow *ANY *advice from this poster as they are not in any way qualified to give medical advice!


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> This is wrong. Your dog has suffered a EMOTIONAL as well as physical trauma and needs work on both issues. She has already been seen by a vet so now it's up to YOU to get her around FRIENDLY dogs so she will not become dog aggressive. I speak from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do NOT follow *ANY *advice from this poster as they are not in any way qualified to give medical advice!


Thanks, no worries she is totally under the care of her vet  so you think if her trainer recommends some type of class/training to re-socialize it would be fair to bill the other dog owner for it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't know if your dog is traumatized. just because
your dog was attacked doesn't mean it's going to effect her.
take your dog around some other dogs and see what happens.
i think she'll be fine.



Fephie said:


> Thanks, no worries she is totally under the care of her vet  so you think if her trainer recommends some type of class/training to re-socialize it would be fair to bill the other dog owner for it?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

kirsten said:


> Definitely a scary situation and one of my worst fears since a lot of my neighbors have pit bulls. Everyone I see walking in my neighborhood carries a big stick for that reason but my hands are full enough walking two GSDshttp://www.petguide.com/mobile


My intention here is not to open a can of worms - but this is so scary, in Australia pit bulls are a restricted breed and any dog D&A tested to be a pit bull is put on the restricted register plus there are all sorts of rules and regulations for them, so we don't really have this problem and rarely see the breed. However, we do get people/breeders trying to pass off pit bulls crosses as American Staffys. I would literally freeze if I had a pit bull running at me and my 2 GSDs - just not used to it.

One of my pet peeves is when I am walking my 2 GSDs on lead in an on lead area and an off lead dog of any breed comes running over to us and the owner does nothing to stop their dog.

I hope your GSD recovers not only from your wounds but doesn't become fearful - good luck.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

As a pit bull owner and rescuer, I wish that there were some way to regulate the owners of this breed. I have found that working with foster and rescue groups is effective but there are so many byb's and pits can be had so cheaply that it is easy for young and/or irresponsible people to get them and not realize the issues of owning them.
When I visited Germany, I was told that pit bull owners had to pay extra for licenses. I'd be o.k with that. They really are an interesting and biddable breed but owners have to be aware that they are wired for dog aggression--just like shepherds are wired for herding and livestock guarding.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I would not blame anyone for being scared of a pit bull running at them, I own one myself and I know it would scare me! Reading stuff like this makes me angry too, anyone choosing to own a pit bull knowing all the stigma that comes with them has even more responsibility to keep their dog under control. Sorry this happened to you OP, glad your dog is ok and if this is not the first time the dog has attacked I am glad the owner is doing the responsible thing. I agree with everyone saying to take classes and to keep bringing your dog around other dogs  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It doesn't matter that it was a pit bull that attacked. I get real uncomfortable when this breed is put out there like that. Of course they are going to be the dogs with the highest statistics of bites and attacks because they are everywhere. It's hard to even find a dog in the shelter that isn't pit or pit mix. They can't fairly be judged based on those statistics. If there is 10 pit bulls and 9 bite/attack that is a high number, but when you have thousands, maybe tens of thousand and even a few hundred attacks/bites, it really isn't a big number. I have personally never had an issue with any pit bulls I have come across(there has been many) I have had a problem with Rottweilers. I was bit by one and my puppy was attacked by another, but it didn't make me like them less. My parents had Rotts and now my dad has a pit mix. My trainer has a couple Rotts. When my puppy was attacked I never thought about reporting it to animal control, the owner was visibly shaken, paid all the bills, and hopefully took my advice not to allow her Rott at the dog park anymore. I didn't want to see that dog taken away or put to sleep, even after it attacked my puppy. I have also had issues with a couple GSD's highjacking my car and turning vicious. i have witnessed two dobes terrorizing a whole neighborhood, chasing people up poles with teeth bared ready to kill, but never a problem with pit bulls. Dogs are dogs, they have teeth, they are all dangerous..no matter the breed.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

llombardo said:


> It doesn't matter that it was a pit bull that attacked. I get real uncomfortable when this breed is put out there like that. Of course they are going to be the dogs with the highest statistics of bites and attacks because they are everywhere. It's hard to even find a dog in the shelter that isn't pit or pit mix. They can't fairly be judged based on those statistics. If there is 10 pit bulls and 9 bite/attack that is a high number, but when you have thousands, maybe tens of thousand and even a few hundred attacks/bites, it really isn't a big number. I have personally never had an issue with any pit bulls I have come across(there has been many) I have had a problem with Rottweilers. I was bit by one and my puppy was attacked by another, but it didn't make me like them less. My parents had Rotts and now my dad has a pit mix. My trainer has a couple Rotts. When my puppy was attacked I never thought about reporting it to animal control, the owner was visibly shaken, paid all the bills, and hopefully took my advice not to allow her Rott at the dog park anymore. I didn't want to see that dog taken away or put to sleep, even after it attacked my puppy. I have also had issues with a couple GSD's highjacking my car and turning vicious. i have witnessed two dobes terrorizing a whole neighborhood, chasing people up poles with teeth bared ready to kill, but never a problem with pit bulls. Dogs are dogs, they have teeth, they are all dangerous..no matter the breed.


That's exactly why statistics don't work that way. The RATE is calculated per capita, it's not simply based on the number of attacks. Not sure if you're actually suggesting that I shouldn't have reported this attack?! Owners need to be held accountable for any bite, I hope they get fined big time!


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ive had that happen only with Staffordshire bull terrior and japanese akita like yours un provoked and trouble is shepherds rarely forget that type of attack and can make them very un dog friendly the fact you was attacked to will make it worse there's some very irresponsible dog owners out there that must been terrifying for you and your family 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Fephie said:


> That's exactly why statistics don't work that way. The RATE is calculated per capita, it's not simply based on the number of attacks. Not sure if you're actually suggesting that I shouldn't have reported this attack?! Owners need to be held accountable for any bite, I hope they get fined big time!


What I'm saying as far as statistics go is that since there are so many pit bulls or pit mixes they are always going to have the highest bites/attacks, the numbers are against them. If there are 10000 dogs and 9000 of them are one breed, whatever the breed with the highest number will be winning the luck of being the dog with the worst bite history. If I hear that 80 percent of all dog bites are pit bulls, I believe it because I don't go anywhere without seeing one. It is very hard to find a dog without pit bull in it. One local shelter has 400 dogs, about 350 of them are pits. I'm also not saying that you shouldn't have reported it, I chose not to report mine and that was my choice.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Statistics mean little if you're the one that was bitten.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think enrolling your dog in some type of class where it would have interaction with other dogs around, as well as you being around other dogs is a good idea. Being around other dogs that are under control will help you get confidence as well as your dog. Someone said GSD's don't have memories for stuff like that, but to the contrary some do. Mine remembers stuff. My trainer used to say she must take notes because if a dog got snarky in class to her and she didn't react at that time she does remember that particular dog. Even two months later she still didn't like that particular dog and we kept them apart. Part of the problem was the other dog was a 5 month old intact male who had been allowed to run the house and had no training at the time. He was all jumping and pulling and Raina was does not like out of control dogs. I hope you and your dog recover mentally as well as physically from this and I'm glad your kids weren't hurt. I would talk with them about it and let them know this stuff does not happen all the time and not to be afraid, but to avoid off leash dogs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

While reading all of the replies, I wanted to add:

I take Nara running every other day. We go different routes, but use a lot of the same streets. Any house that's ever had a dog run up to their front yard fence to bark at us as we passed, Nara remembers it. I'm sure as we approach she can smell the dog from a distance too. But even if the dog is inside, Nara remembers. I know some people posted that dogs easily forget, or maybe forgive. Ha! My Nara can remember every house, even if the dog ran up on us years ago and we haven't seen that dog in years. While we're running, she'll start amping up and running faster, and I'll correct her, slow her down, or cross the street to get as far away from the house/dog as possible. I prefer "uneventful" runs, but every now and then we'll pass a house and some strange dog will come running up to the fence to bark as we pass. Nara never forgets. She stores every incident into her memory. It's crazy. I'm just grateful that these houses have fences. We have certainly run into situations where a dog escapes the house and they DON'T have a fence, and it runs up on us. But that hasn't happened in a while...*fingers crossed*!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi just reading had to reply took my shepherd to a dog park when he was 5 months to socialize never had dog parks when younger I'm 52 agent to sch to train dogs when younger training for schund anyway mix breed attacked my dog woman did nothing got mad because I thrower rubber ball at her dogs that were attacking mine I was leaving she was following saying my dog would never be socialized my fault should have known better some people don't need dogs bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko remembers the dog that attacked Xena, if he even catches a glimpse of that dog he flies off the handle. He's DA in general but that dog sets him off like no other.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> It doesn't matter that it was a pit bull that attacked. I get real uncomfortable when this breed is put out there like that. Of course they are going to be the dogs with the highest statistics of bites and attacks because they are everywhere. It's hard to even find a dog in the shelter that isn't pit or pit mix. They can't fairly be judged based on those statistics. If there is 10 pit bulls and 9 bite/attack that is a high number, but when you have thousands, maybe tens of thousand and even a few hundred attacks/bites, it really isn't a big number. I have personally never had an issue with any pit bulls I have come across(there has been many) I have had a problem with Rottweilers. I was bit by one and my puppy was attacked by another, but it didn't make me like them less. My parents had Rotts and now my dad has a pit mix. My trainer has a couple Rotts. When my puppy was attacked I never thought about reporting it to animal control, the owner was visibly shaken, paid all the bills, and hopefully took my advice not to allow her Rott at the dog park anymore. I didn't want to see that dog taken away or put to sleep, even after it attacked my puppy. I have also had issues with a couple GSD's highjacking my car and turning vicious. i have witnessed two dobes terrorizing a whole neighborhood, chasing people up poles with teeth bared ready to kill, but never a problem with pit bulls. Dogs are dogs, they have teeth, they are all dangerous..no matter the breed.


I think it's because the breeding and ownership of all these dogs have gotten out of hand. The Government doesn't regulate or care about this stuff. The only time something is done is if a person is bitten. Then there is a quarantine and they determine whether the dog needs to be euthanized (if it is a threat or shows aggression etc.).

Dobes, GSDs, Rotties, etc. have all been part of horror stories of dogs that have attacked either people or other dogs. But, I think Pitbulls are another story. AFAIK, they are not a registered 'breed.' They don't fit into the category and they have been typically owned by people who want 'tough looking dogs.' However, people are the problem, not the dogs. Also, the apathy and disregard for this problem by the Government. They don't consider it a priority.

That's why I think people should be able to protect themselves if the Government won't do anything. We should be able to carry bear spray or something. The Government doesn't consider our dogs to be members of the family but most people do.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you're not allowed to carry bear spray or tear gas in Ontario?


Nope! It's ridiculous. I bought some spray a while ago before I discovered it was illegal. I bought it after my Pom was attacked. It's expired now but I guess I was walking around with something illegal.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Lady killed by boyfriend s Pitts she was feeding for him knew and fed dogs since puppies to much bad breeding pits should be people friendly never attack owner sad I had one 40 years ago loved everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. This has been very helpful! I looked into the bear spray and I'm pretty sure I'm going to order some. I'm sure it will help me be less fearful of other dogs if nothing else.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Fephie said:


> We actually just moved to Troutdale so it wasn't a Portland city park. So sorry to hear about your attacks. We take Fritzie to an off leash dog park every couple days and she loves to play with other dogs. I just hope she doesn't develop a fear of other dogs.


Oh, not too far. We're up on Mount Scott in SE Portland. The Willamette National Cemetery is my backyard. Our house backs up to acres of forest. We get coyote, deer, raccoons, and opossum in our yard. It's nice to see the wildlife so up close, but definitely alerts the dogs. 

And we used to take Nara to the off leash dog park literally 7 days a week when she was a pup (3-8 months old), for socialization. She got attacked by a pit mix once and was limping around while at the park (this was while we still lived in VA). As she got a little older, I could sense that something in her was changing. I'm not sure if it was due to her maturing and the "guarding" instinct kicking in, or whether it was due to the off leash dogs that would attack her at dog parks or while on leashed walks. Now I won't let her meet and greet with any strange dog. People approach us all the time, and I just back away and explain that Nara does not like strange dogs due to getting attacked so often. They usually understand and comply by leaving us alone. We stopped taking her to dog parks a long time ago, as so many dogs DON'T belong in there, and SO MANY MORE (irresponsible) DOG OWNERS don't belong in there. It's a recipe for disaster. The majority of the people are not there for their dogs, they go to mingle and chit chat, and barely watch their dogs start fights or go poo, etc. I was forced to find new ways to exercise Nara (bikejoring!), and I still socialize her with humans every chance I get. She loves people, just not other dogs.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

counter said:


> Oh, not too far. We're up on Mount Scott in SE Portland. The Willamette National Cemetery is my backyard. Our house backs up to acres of forest. We get coyote, deer, raccoons, and opossum in our yard. It's nice to see the wildlife so up close, but definitely alerts the dogs.
> 
> And we used to take Nara to the off leash dog park literally 7 days a week when she was a pup (3-8 months old), for socialization. She got attacked by a pit mix once and was limping around while at the park (this was while we still lived in VA). As she got a little older, I could sense that something in her was changing. I'm not sure if it was due to her maturing and the "guarding" instinct kicking in, or whether it was due to the off leash dogs that would attack her at dog parks or while on leashed walks. Now I won't let her meet and greet with any strange dog. People approach us all the time, and I just back away and explain that Nara does not like strange dogs due to getting attacked so often. They usually understand and comply by leaving us alone. We stopped taking her to dog parks a long time ago, as so many dogs DON'T belong in there, and SO MANY MORE (irresponsible) DOG OWNERS don't belong in there. It's a recipe for disaster. The majority of the people are not there for their dogs, they go to mingle and chit chat, and barely watch their dogs start fights or go poo, etc. I was forced to find new ways to exercise Nara (bikejoring!), and I still socialize her with humans every chance I get. She loves people, just not other dogs.


If you haven't considered it yet, you might think about taking her to 1000 acre dog park. Really nice natural area, only ever a few dogs around and I've never seen a misbehaved dog there. Totally different than the city parks. I know what you mean about owners mingling. We went to Laurelhurst park once, never again haha.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Fephie said:


> If you haven't considered it yet, you might think about taking her to 1000 acre dog park. Really nice natural area, only ever a few dogs around and I've never seen a misbehaved dog there. Totally different than the city parks. I know what you mean about owners mingling. We went to Laurelhurst park once, never again haha.


I've heard of that park, and checked it out online. It's a bit far to go just for some exercise. The pics do look beautiful though. Nara and I go bikejoring with my 2 huskies up here on Mt. Scott, which is ideal as it's very close to my house. And then I take Nara for a run every other day, so I get my exercise as well. She makes a great running partner. We're moving to Idaho in 2 weeks, so hopefully I can find some nice places to bike and run there.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

counter said:


> Oh, not too far. We're up on Mount Scott in SE Portland. The Willamette National Cemetery is my backyard. Our house backs up to acres of forest. We get coyote, deer, raccoons, and opossum in our yard. It's nice to see the wildlife so up close, but definitely alerts the dogs.
> 
> And we used to take Nara to the off leash dog park literally 7 days a week when she was a pup (3-8 months old), for socialization. She got attacked by a pit mix once and was limping around while at the park (this was while we still lived in VA). As she got a little older, I could sense that something in her was changing. I'm not sure if it was due to her maturing and the "guarding" instinct kicking in, or whether it was due to the off leash dogs that would attack her at dog parks or while on leashed walks. Now I won't let her meet and greet with any strange dog. People approach us all the time, and I just back away and explain that Nara does not like strange dogs due to getting attacked so often. They usually understand and comply by leaving us alone. We stopped taking her to dog parks a long time ago, as so many dogs DON'T belong in there, and SO MANY MORE (irresponsible) DOG OWNERS don't belong in there. It's a recipe for disaster. The majority of the people are not there for their dogs, they go to mingle and chit chat, and barely watch their dogs start fights or go poo, etc. I was forced to find new ways to exercise Nara (bikejoring!), and I still socialize her with humans every chance I get. She loves people, just not other dogs.





counter said:


> Oh, not too far. We're up on Mount Scott in SE Portland. The Willamette National Cemetery is my backyard. Our house backs up to acres of forest. We get coyote, deer, raccoons, and opossum in our yard. It's nice to see the wildlife so up close, but definitely alerts the dogs.
> 
> And we used to take Nara to the off leash dog park literally 7 days a week when she was a pup (3-8 months old), for socialization. She got attacked by a pit mix once and was limping around while at the park (this was while we still lived in VA). As she got a little older, I could sense that something in her was changing. I'm not sure if it was due to her maturing and the "guarding" instinct kicking in, or whether it was due to the off leash dogs that would attack her at dog parks or while on leashed walks. Now I won't let her meet and greet with any strange dog. People approach us all the time, and I just back away and explain that Nara does not like strange dogs due to getting attacked so often. They usually understand and comply by leaving us alone. We stopped taking her to dog parks a long time ago, as so many dogs DON'T belong in there, and SO MANY MORE (irresponsible) DOG OWNERS don't belong in there. It's a recipe for disaster. The majority of the people are not there for their dogs, they go to mingle and chit chat, and barely watch their dogs start fights or go poo, etc. I was forced to find new ways to exercise Nara (bikejoring!), and I still socialize her with humans every chance I get. She loves people, just not other dogs.


That is a real shame! I totally empathize. My pom was attacked while he was on leash and the other owner of the attacking dog just let their dog loose. This was in a school yard but not an off-leash park. However, a long time before, I took my dog to an off-leash (dog) park to see what the deal was. So many strange dogs came up, some aggressive and some not so much but it still made myself (and my dog) nervous. Perhaps, this idea is okay for bigger dogs but I think it's ridiculous for small dogs or young dogs still at puppy ages (i.e. they're smaller than most of the sogs there). Irresponsibile people ruin it for the rest. It's that story again, unfortunately. People with no common sense ruin a decent idea. 

I won't take my dog to these parks anymore for those reasons. It's bad enough at the usual city parks but a place where irresponsible people, who don't care or realize that their dog might be extra aggressive or violent, having free license to let their dog run loose.... nah. 

I just don't want to risk it. That's just me, though. I know that it's nice to let our dogs run free but I think a long walk will suffice.


----------

